#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-20
<czajkowski> terran: ping
<terran> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> terran: your flights ok
<czajkowski> terran: you got cians number
<czajkowski> please
<czajkowski> had it just didnt save it
<czajkowski> terran: !!
<terran> czajkowski: sorry got a phone call, I don't have his number either
<terran> my flight isn't until Thurs so only time will tell if it'll be okay
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-21
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
<davisc> czajkowski: Congrats :-)
<czajkowski> I'm home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Castleconnell, Co. Limerick IRELAND :D :D
<ShaneM> Take long?
<czajkowski> only since Saturday
<tsdgeos> not bad
<tsdgeos> coming from?
<davisc> czajkowski: Cousin was on the same ferry as you. They are currently at Port Laoise...
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-22
<czajkowski> aloha
<terran> How's Castleconnell?
<czajkowski> no idea just woke up
<czajkowski> back in castleconnell took 107.5 hours from BAth to Castleconnell
<ebel> Ahoy ahoy
<ebel> czajkowski: good to hear you got home. Must have been a hell of a journey
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> slept for long time last night
<terran> I leave for Stansted in about 6 hours and hopefully catch my flight at 8am tomorrow
<czajkowski> are flights running
<czajkowski> that is also a horrible airport
<czajkowski> no power chargers anywhere
<davisc> czajkowski: Glad to be home though, I imagine?
<terran> so far all the flights have been running
<ShaneM> Hey anyone want an invite to joindiaspora.com?
<ShaneM> And hi all! :)
<czajkowski> davisc: aye
<terran> ShaneM: Sort of, I'm curious about it
<czajkowski> annoying part was the 25 quid taxi from the port to heuston
<ShaneM> terran: Cool, what's your email and I'll send an invite?
<czajkowski> and then the 5 hr train journey to limerick
<czajkowski> Kept feeling I was so close !
<terran> ShaneM: terran@skynet.ie
<ShaneM> terran: I think it's improved alot since the initial release.
<ShaneM> terran: Invite sent anyway
<terran> thanks!
<ShaneM> np!
<ShaneM> terran: Did you get the invite? Because I'm not sure if it sent >.<
<terran> I ddi!
<terran> *did
<ShaneM> Ah cool cool
<ShaneM> It keeps the names of people who haven't taken the invite yet then. I wasn't sure since it just says people you've invited.
<czajkowski> tdr112: happy I'm back posting!
<tdr112> czajkowski: yep , we can keep an eye on you that way :)
<czajkowski> thank god I had twitter/fb over the last few days
<czajkowski> was my only way to keep in contact find out info and not go mad
<czajkowski> tdr112: you all set ?
<infoturtle> czajkowski: I'm astounded at how happy a person can be to be back in limerick
<czajkowski> infoturtle: 107 hours travelling will do that to you
<czajkowski> plus I live in Castleconnell not limerick
<infoturtle> woo! that part i didn't know!
<tdr112> czajkowski: nope i have been sick for the last few days
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> tdr112: get well
<czajkowski> tdr112: finished college?
<tdr112> yep classes were over last week ,
<czajkowski> not soo bad
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-23
<IrishGeek> Hey guys, any idea how I would stop Network manager from overwriting etc/resolv.conf? I can't uninstall network manager cause of problems but how would I change permissions to stop NM from changing the nameservers? Thanks
<IrishGeek> Its a project for the young scientist
<IrishGeek> Hey guys, any idea how I would stop Network manager from overwriting etc/resolv.conf? I can't uninstall network manager cause of problems but how would I change permissions to stop NM from changing the nameservers? Thanks
<czajkowski> IrishGeek: if someone doesnt answer please dont repeat it
<czajkowski> I suspect the channel is quiet due to the fact tomorrow is xmas eve
<IrishGeek> heh heh sorry
<czajkowski> it's not funny..
<IrishGeek> chmod maybe?
<czajkowski> c
<IrishGeek> i repeated it because a new person joined the chat
<IrishGeek> tsdgeos, in fact
<infoturtle> IrishGeek: sorry, as czajkowski is busy at the moment in some homes, I'm not so hot with ubuntu but did find this that seems to suit your problem
<infoturtle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1379969
<IrishGeek> thanks, infoturtle
<infoturtle> check if it help before you say thanks
<IrishGeek> wow, thanks mate, this actually does partain its really good
<infoturtle> ^-^ woo hoo I done good!!
<infoturtle> ha ha
<IrishGeek> tanks a mill you'll be in the ackknowledgements
<IrishGeek> yes, im dislexic
<infoturtle> I'd prob have spelled it the same to be honest......
<IrishGeek> it really doesnt help when your a developer.....
<IrishGeek> the amount of times ive spelt it sumo its not event funny
<ebel> IrishGeek: you don't really want to stop NM overwriting /etc/resolv.conf
<infoturtle> I write for a website and can't find a spell checker for geany, the words I have to google are shameful
<ebel> What do you want to do, where this is a problem.
<ebel> there's another file that you can put extra resolv.conf stuff that gets included with resolv.conf by NM
<ShaneM> You write articles in geany? D:
<IrishGeek> ebel: network manager is fine, i'm doing a nexthop for failover, and whenever I disconnect a modem it works for two seconds perfectly with the other modem, then fails when NM overwrites it
<IrishGeek> Eirspeed: A fast,reliable connection to the internet using multiple wirless modems, networks and technologies
<ebel> arg that's why i dislike ubuntuforums. people have one problem, then people suggest solutions like making resolv.conf unwritable >.<
<ebel> it'll break any dhcp server that sends dns stuff
<infoturtle> ShaneM: ya, duno just always used it, helped at the start for stuff, now its just default for the code
<IrishGeek> ebel: can I just exclude NM from editing it? cheers for your help
<ShaneM> infoturtle: I've used it before, it's pretty nice but I could never image myself using it for writing articles.
<ebel> no, you shouldn't stop network manager from overwriting it. let NM do it's job.
<ebel> however i'm not sure what nexthop is....
<IrishGeek> no, it gives incorrect nameservers and its working properly until NM intervenes. Nexthop is where a packet goes next, Ie im trying to use multiple modems at once
<IrishGeek> or failover
<ebel> there's a way to put extra stuff in your /etc/resolv.conf *and* let NM change it
<ebel> anyways I gotta go. Hope you get your problem sorted. :)
<IrishGeek> no, whenever i put stuff in manually it overwrites completely, no just change it
<ebel> You don't put the new stuff in /etc/resolv.conf, you put the new stuff in another file, that then gets added to the generated /etc/resolv.conf
<ebel> IIIRC
<ebel> that way you let NM change the file, *and* you get your new stuff.
<ebel> That way has much more advanges than force locking resolv.conf
<ebel> it means if a dhcp server gives you domain name stuff you get them from NM, rather than having to go back to the old days of editing files in /etc as root when you get on a new wifi network
<ebel> best of both worlds!
<ebel> (can't remember what the other file is, and i gotta go, sorry!)
<IrishGeek> thanks everyone, bye
<infoturtle> ShaneM: its better than gedit cos of the colouring of tags, kompozers cool too but I find geany handiest, what would you be using?
<ShaneM> inforturtle: For coding I use Qt Creator or gedit and for writing I use Libre Office.
<ShaneM> I code in C++
<infoturtle> ah
<ShaneM> So I use Qt Creaor and remove the Qt Framework. It works as a good editor and debugger then.
<infoturtle> I do web in ubuntu and c# in windows, comming around to more of languages now, won a python book at the geek quiz and going to start with that after xmas
<ShaneM> Ah right
<ShaneM> I did C# for a good awhile.
<ShaneM> But I stopped using windows awhile ago. So I don't use it anymore.
<infoturtle> I just use indows for c#, games and my stinking sound card breaks the sound in ubuntu every time I try to install it so the studio has to be on windows too
<ShaneM> Yeah makes sense.
<infoturtle> I'm trying to start a Ireland LoCo podcast, should I wait to bring it up at the next IRC meeting before I make any noise about it?
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-24
<dmarkey> http://www.ryanair.com/en/news/ryanair-reports-ufo-to-aviation-autorities
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-26
<czajkows1i> hm
<Pendulum> czajkowski: what's up?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-20
<airurando> evening all
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-22
<skott> hello hello
<skott> anyone still up?
<moylan> yup
<skott> hey there
<skott> this channel's not as busy as I thought
<moylan> really used for ubuntu it meetings and organising meetups and ubuntu hours
<skott> ah, okay
<moylan> some times it can be busy
<skott> how big is the irish ubuntu scene?
<skott> never really thought to check it out before, I haven't used Ubuntu in quite a while
<moylan> there's a fair few folk using it.
<moylan> but a busy irc channel in ireland you might like is tog
<skott> on freenode?
<skott> I'm in there now, thanks!
<moylan> yup.  it's the irc for the irish hackerspace.  http://www.tog.ie/
<skott> i was just checking it out there, seems cool
<moylan> but again it's late.  other channels /i/ hang out in are #sixgun and #tdtrs which are linux podcasts related
<skott> i'll check them out, thank you! :D
<moylan> but irc has been quiet lately.  there was a drop off when g+ was started but people seem to be trickling back lately
<skott> oh wow, a sensible nicklen
<skott> i haven't been on a server with a sensible nicklen in a long time!
<moylan> and christmas will have have nerds trapped at home with family on a bit i suspect
<skott> excellent
<skott> heh!
<moylan> so what os are you using at the mo?
<skott> well, I use Arch on my laptops
<moylan> not bad.  i hear good things about it
<skott> Windows for games, mostly
<moylan> boo! :-)
<skott> I used Mint for a while for Gnome2
<skott> heh, I know
<skott> Arch is a nice distro!
<skott> I use debian on servers, though
<skott> I'm a sysadmin for tcd's netsoc and stuff
<moylan> sounds like fun.  block reddit and time how long before the phone rings. :-)
<skott> but yeah, I can't seem to pull myself away from Arch because of things like pacman and the AUR :P
<skott> heh!
<skott> that's a good point
<moylan> aur?
<skott> we grepped our proxy logs a while ago for things like reddit and compared them to debmirror
<skott> pretty great results
<skott> oh, it's the Arch User Repository
<moylan> was just looking it up
<skott> user-submitted packages, but you can find basically anything there and it installs as a pacman package, which is nice
<skott> makes it easy to keep track of things as opposed to manually compiling (even if you do compile the packages from source on there)
<moylan> so what has you up at this time?  you the night shift?
<skott> ah no, just boredom!
<skott> how about you?
<moylan> the network will be quiet in tcd for a few days over crimbo.
<moylan> oh the usual insomnia
<skott> heh, likewise
<skott> oh, i'm not an admin for tcd!
<skott> thank god I'm not, they're all quite awful :P
<skott> i admin for one of the student societies
<moylan> i'm sure they have their reason for their awfulness
<skott> yeah
<skott> windows servers
<skott> :D
<moylan> ah well they started off buggered and worked their way downhill
<skott> heh!
<skott> they're one of *those* types of organisations ;)
<moylan> probably find they're not allowed to make any real decisions that would improve things
<skott> if only, if only
<skott> well, i'll try to believe
<skott> make it easier to sleep at night!
<moylan> and you can always break out a pringles cantenae to connect to nearby wifi in trinity
<skott> :D
<skott> that'd be excellent, but i'm out in Bray
<skott> so I'd need quite the pringles can
<moylan> i think the record is quite a few miles at this stage.  though it would depend on the part of bray
<skott> It's a good 13 miles or so, I believe
<skott> Worth a go, I suppose!
<skott> But I'm sure I'd find many an unencrypted access point on the way that'd make it useless
<skott> not that I'd ever exploit that, I'm lovely
<moylan> a little weather ballon with a directable antennae hanging off it would be neat if it weren't so windy
<skott> that would be pretty cool
<moylan> or some sort of solar powered drone as the tech improves
<skott> heh!
<skott> Oh dear, everything I'm saying is being logged
<skott> disclaimer: sorry TCD, I didn't mean it, honest
<skott> how is Ubuntu doing these days, anyway
<skott> ?
<moylan> are tcd even aware of irc? it's not msn!
<skott> heh
<skott> well
<skott> I'm sure most aren't, but we're Netsoc!
<moylan> ubuntu has growing pains.  it's dropped from the top of distrowatch under linuxmint.  most likely because of unity
<skott> I saw, yeah :(
<skott> I was just about to mention
<moylan> this is a self inflicted wound
<moylan> they knew their userbase hated it
<moylan> they knew their userbase didn't want it
<skott> Mint is quite a nice distro too, though, even though the package conflicts in the Debian version are quite irritating
<moylan> they knew their userbase could choose from a wide selection of other distros
<skott> yeah, alas
<moylan> i went with xubuntu myself
<skott> I had that problem with gnome3 in Arch
<skott> now that I have my new ThinkPad, I just use Gnome3 anyway
<skott> It's not so bad once you tweak it a bit, but nothing like gnome2 was
<skott> Unity is a whole new type of awful, though, I'm afraid to say
<skott> have you heard of razor-qt?
<moylan> it'll take at least 6-12 months before gnome 3 gets back to the same point that gnome 2 was at.  probably longer
<skott> It seems nice, it's sort of a qt take on xfce - a sort of lightweight qt4 kde
<moylan> haven't heard of razor-qt
<skott> yeah, I'm sure
<skott> it's quite nice, look it up!
<skott> i only discovered it today
<skott> again, it's basically xfce except qt instead of gtk
<skott> also, have you seen Mint's take on Gnome3?
<moylan> well qt has it's own problems
<skott> again, it's quite nice
<skott> ah yes, of course
<skott> qt isn't so bad, though, but i do prefer gtk2
<moylan> keep meaning to try lubuntu and linux mint but never get around to them
<skott> gtk3 i'm not sure about
<skott> don't bother trying lubuntu - just install lxde
<moylan> ultimately qt is under nokia which is under ms.  so trust in it is... hard
<skott> i'm sure there's a lubuntu-desktop metapackage too (someone who's more familiar with ubuntu can back this up or not)
<skott> ah, i suppose
<skott> i don't see why you'd have problems trusting in a GUI toolkit, though
<skott> one question, how are nokia under microsoft?
<moylan> how do you feel about mono? :-)
<skott> mono?
<skott> well
<skott> C# isn't an awful language (compared to, say, java)
<skott> and gtk for mono (gtk#, i think?) is pretty nice
<skott> and i did like banshee a lot a few years ago
<moylan> nokia is beholden to ms for cash to keep them afloat for the next few years.  they're ditching symbian.  killed meego.  only winphones from now on.  these will not sell.  so they're going to die and ms will buy the remains
<skott> ugh, yes, you're probably right there
<moylan> but mono is seen by a lot of the open source community as a trojan and not trusted
<skott> ah
<skott> i don't know, it seems a bit extremist to me
<moylan> ms has wanted to kill symbian since before it existed as psion organisers use to outsell their wince crap
<skott> again, i don't see how an open-source implementation of compilers for dotnet can be seen as something that should or should not be "trusted"
<moylan> people don't like stallman but the longer they're in the industry the more they realise he's right
<skott> stallman is not alright ;_;
<skott> i mean, the man is a genius
<skott> an absolute genius
<skott> just a complete social idiot
<moylan> same as most geniuses
<skott> heh, i suppose you could say that
<skott> he takes it to a whole new level, though
<skott> and don't make me link to the foot-eating video :(
<moylan> you should follow him on twitter! doesn't post often but they can be fun
<skott> ooh, i think i will
<skott> i don't use twitter much myself
<skott> have you ever seen devops borat?
<skott> quite hilarious
<moylan> nope
<skott> DEVOPS_BORAT DevOps Borat
<skott> We have new startup is name Shitly. Mission is we are show you how we are use shit technology so you can able avoid it.
<moylan> for tech humour the bofh fills my needs
<skott> DEVOPS_BORAT DevOps Borat
<skott> In devops we are call bash script of more of 50 line of code "slippery slope".
<skott> :')
<skott> bofh?
<skott> looking it up now
<moylan> http://www.theregister.co.uk/odds/bofh/earlier.html
<moylan> the really old ones are best
<skott> seems funny, but i'm a bit too tired to read so much, i'm afraid
<moylan> lots of short stories to throw onto an ereader or phone to read while commuting.
<skott> ahh, commuting
<moylan> or communing with the porcelain gods
<skott> heh!
<moylan> there's also the irish linux user group irc.  not on freenode though, i think.  they had a meetup tonight in fleet street.
<skott> oh, cool
<skott> someone on #tog mentioned a meetup
<moylan> lots of crossover between the various groups.
<skott> ah, of course
<skott> I wonder is there an Irish Arch community
<moylan> but i think there was some meetup in tog tonight for some reason
<moylan> it'd be pretty small i think
<skott> ah, okay
<skott> i'd say so too
<moylan> you could meetup in a phone box.  it'd be the most action the phone box had seen in years :-D
<skott> :D
<skott> hahaha
<moylan> go to the next ilug meetup and ask.  there might be a few about
<moylan> even in irc or on the mailing list
<skott> i will do!
<moylan> #sixgun is usually busy on a monday evening around 1900 when a show is been recorded live.  off till next year though i think so just back ground noise.
<skott> what is it, exactly?
<moylan> #tstrs is usually busy most weekdays around 1300 onwards.  some evenings and weekends too.
<moylan> #sixgun is the irc channel for linux outlaws podcast.  http://sixgun.org/linuxoutlaws/
<skott> oh, cool
<moylan> #tdtrs is a uk pocast that is still new and a bit rough but not bad.  http://www.tdtrs.co.uk/
<skott> nice :)
<moylan> but when sixgun is recording there are usually 100 folk in the channel and it's very busy
<skott> nice one!
<skott> sounds good
<skott> bed time, i think
<skott> night!
<moylan> cya
<skott> nice speaking to you
<skott> o/
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-23
<thethomaseffect1> Is anyone else getting an insane amount of ident requests?
<skott> hey everyone
<skott> oh wow, what happened there? ;_;
<skott> c0nsaw__: oh, hello skynet! :D
<c0nsaw__> :-p
<c0nsaw__> ooo why have I an __ :( wtf
<skott> that was quick :V
<c0nsaw> test...
<c0nsaw> yaaay me :)
<skott> oh yay!
<skott> skynet is back
<skott> you're on the other server i'm on :P
<skott> how is skynet?
<c0nsaw> who u on skynet ? :)
<skott> I'm not on skynet!
<skott> I'm with netsoc, but we're both on intersocs ;)
<c0nsaw> ah right, sorry !! :)
<skott> no worries!
<skott> okay, i think it's bedtime
<c0nsaw> skynet is good, we did some hw & sw upgrade last week ...was fun :)
<c0nsaw> ya true...last can i promise :)
<skott> heh!
<skott> awesome
<skott> i want to see more of skynet on our network, it's basically us and redbrick by now :(
<skott> do you know why skynet aren't linked directly to tcd?
<skott> ...you should be :P
<skott> i hope you upgraded from silly ubuntu 8.04, too, reaching the end of its life :P
<skott> although i can't say much, we just upgraded a server from debian lenny
<skott> okay, sleepytime
<skott> night!
<c0nsaw> no idea bud, im only new on the scene there, as of this yr, treasurer, and trainee sys admin on our cluster !! i know jack of the politics of it all
<c0nsaw> night pal
<c0nsaw> we did, 10.04 ....fail...with 12.04 out soon, 5 years server support ! ha, sure i might upgrade again then, if i get my way :-p
<czajkowski> aloha
<moylan> hi
<czajkowski> moylan: hows you keeping?
<moylan> so you got home without too much adventure this time.
<moylan> getting by, yourself?
<czajkowski> ah not too bad
<czajkowski> trying to catch up with different relations
<moylan> somethings skype just can't do
<czajkowski> aye for some
<moylan> and it doesn't hurt that you can get proper sausage sambos to go with a good cup of tea while there
<czajkowski> and then catch up with my wee cousins
<czajkowski> oh hell ya
<moylan> kids are great around christmas.  the sheer excitement for them is a joy to see.
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> and there is a 2 year old
<czajkowski> rather entertaining
<moylan> i liked how kids handle santa these days.  http://www.irishcentral.com/news/jIrish-kids-top-of-Googles-list-for-Is-Santa-real-search-136028523.html
<moylan> as somebody who was really attached to their nokia e61i because of the keyboard, have you seen the samsung galaxy pro?  https://store.meteor.ie/phones/samsung_galaxy_pro/#what-you-get-tab
<airurando> Happy Christmas everyone. I hope you all have a good time at the end of 2011 and the begining of 2012.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-24
<skott> hello hello
<moylan> up at night again?
<skott> of course!
<skott> you too?
<moylan> slept for 3 hours earlier.  that'll be me till later today
<mokmeister> Happy Christmas Eve Everyone!
<czajkowski> Nollaig Shona Dhuit / Merry Christmas
#ubuntu-ie 2012-12-18
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> did anyone reply to barrys mail at all ?
<ebel> er
<slashbel> hey czajkowski, welcome back!
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> am having lovely chocolate to celebrate
<slashbel> desert after supermacs?
<czajkowski> still denied it
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> working and none near me
<slashbel> not even red lemonade?
<czajkowski> ah I can get that now as Jon likes it
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> just pop to Asda
 * slashbel has yet to see that stuff in Dublin
<slashbel> how about a nice cup of tea instead?
<slashbel> that english tea isn't the same
<czajkowski> barrys also sold in asda :0
<czajkowski> I get 2 boxes of 80 at a time
<ebel> :)
<ebel> who's denying you supermacs?
<czajkowski> the mothership
<slashbel> on the grounds that it's shite?
<slashbel> or that you're not drunk enough to appreciate it?
<czajkowski> on the grounds last night I was to come home and not go AWOL till all hours
<czajkowski> may have to sneak out post work and pre meetings tonight
<ebel> hehehe
<ebel> sounds like the old thing of parents treating you like a kid
<czajkowski> ah yes indeed
<czajkowski> adn given I live out in the stix
<czajkowski> I'm kinda at the mercy of lifts unless I nick her car
<czajkowski> was gonna rent one
<slashbel> no car?
<czajkowski> but then left it so late to rent a car for 5 days was like 750 quid
<slashbel> aye, my family live in the english countryside… so we rent a car when we visit
<ebel> our
<ebel> *ouch
<slashbel> czajkowski: that's very high
<czajkowski> yeah if I did it 8 weeks ago when I viewed it was was about 260
<czajkowski> but then forgot about it
<czajkowski> :/
<slashbel> i did hertz via the ryanair website… €70 for 3 days
<slashbel> sorry, 4 days
<slashbel> credit to ryanair, you book your flights and it already has all times and dates filled in for hertz
<slashbel> buy them together
<czajkowski> nods
<slashbel> that reminds me, ebel we need to checkin
<czajkowski> 813.86 EUR
<czajkowski> from the 22nd -> 26th dec
<czajkowski> or prepay and it comes down to 742.24 EUR
<czajkowski> on hertz.ie
<slashbel> if you hire a car in limerick it would may be cheaper than shannon (no airport fees)
<slashbel> or you could cycle ;)
<czajkowski> oh
<czajkowski> really
<slashbel> :P
<slashbel> sign up to LimerickBikes™
<czajkowski> wow you're right
<czajkowski> can get it for about 311 for the days needed
<czajkowski> thanks tom
<slashbel> no problem, airports usual trick of trying to rip you off
 * ebel wonders about picking it up further from limerick...
<ebel> Tullamore Car Hire Ltd, etc... :P
<slashbel> i doubt that would make too much difference
<czajkowski> its the dropping it back then
<slashbel> aye, that's where the airports get you with the convenience
<slashbel> we land in BHX late evening, it's just so much easier to collect the car there
<ebel> aye
<slashbel> also, city centre rental places only usually work office hours
#ubuntu-ie 2013-12-18
<airurando> afternoon
<airurando> wishing you all an enjoyable festive season!
<zmoylan-len> hi
<zmoylan-len> all crimbo shopping sorted?
<airurando> just about
<airurando> what about yourself zmoylan-len
<zmoylan-len> being athiest means i save a fortune on crimbo pressies :-)
<airurando> forgot about that
<airurando> lucky you
<zmoylan-len> though i am checking to see if my nephew would be interested in a rasp pi
<airurando> Santa is bringing one to oisin. Orla gets a laptop
<airurando> oisin is getting a nexus 7 also
<zmoylan-len> odd, my nephew is also called oisin
<airurando> ha ha
<airurando> popular name
<zmoylan-len> oisin and owen.  pretty sure it's oisin that's the geeky one
<airurando> you better get that right
<airurando> ;-)
<zmoylan-len> ah, i'll just tell my brother to hand it to the geeky one. :-)
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> tell me how easy/hard will it be to dual boot a new dell laptop with win8 on it?
<airurando> I never understood that secure boot stuff.
 * zmoylan-len is currently rebuilding my main media drive after accidently erasing it making dual boot work 'properly'
<airurando> oh dear
<airurando> :-(
<zmoylan-len> i finally got linux installed on lenovo win 8 afflicted computer.  but it was awkward
<zmoylan-len> when i used bios it booted linux and when i used uefi it booted windows.  i followed instructions to make uefi, win8 and linux to all get along and it never booted again and erased media drive
<airurando> hmmmm
<zmoylan-len> i saw it as natures way of saying stop using windows.  which i only used for itunes anyway.  so have ditched windows and am now 100% linux
<zmoylan-len> even my mac has been cleared off to keep me away from itunes
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> itunes has a hold on me also
<zmoylan-len> linux has no substitute, nor android.  writing a partial replacement for own use in perl at mo.
<zmoylan-len> the file shuffling part that allows you to watch a tv show on an idevice
<airurando> I probably won't be messing with my daughters laptop for a while so as all you have said demonstrates that dual booting is way above my skill level on newer hardware
<airurando> http://www.dell.com/ie/p/inspiron-15-3521/pd
<airurando> that one with the core i3 processor
<zmoylan-len> i intend to get an oxfam laptop with win7 to dual boot.   http://www.oxfamireland.org/computers/laptop-plus
<zmoylan-len> win8 is deliberatly knobbled to make dual boot with linux horrible.
<tdr112> hey airurando
<airurando> nice zmoylan-len
<tdr112> zmoylan-len: that happen to me
<airurando> hi tdr112
<zmoylan-len> cheap, high end business laptops in decent nick.  i've seen 2 so far. very nice
<tdr112> wasted a day on it trying to get it to work , just got rid of win 8 and runing stuff in a vm
<zmoylan-len> can't create a vm without an install disk though
<tdr112> hey airurando, kids going mad yet
<zmoylan-len> on a laptop
<tdr112> zmoylan-len: i have a vm of vista
<airurando> tdr112:  yip
 * zmoylan-len is not sure if that's better or worse than win8 :-D
<tdr112> zmoylan-len: have not used it for 20 days, just using wine more and more
<zmoylan-len> itunes doesn't work in wine
<tdr112> airurando: how goes the dojo
<zmoylan-len> or rather it loads, but it doesn't actually work
<airurando> tdr112: great. on Christmas break at the moment.  Orla has taken to scratch really well.  Oisin still a bit young.
<tdr112> airurando: Do you help out, when your off ?
<airurando> tdr112:  as much as i can.  They are getting to a point beyond my current abilities
<airurando> Orla is on her own.
<airurando> I can help the newer folks a bit
<tdr112> airurando: but its not chlid care, parents do hang around ?
<airurando> yes they do
<airurando> it is real good here in athy but it is early days yet
<airurando> from the parents I get the impression that they are very greatful to the mentors for providing their kids with the opportunity
<airurando> it clashes with alot of things on a sat morning but kids and parents are picking the coder dojo over those other activities
<airurando> again though it is early days
<airurando> as long as my kids want to go I'll support and encourage them but I won't force them
<airurando> crikey it is pouring rain here.
<zmoylan-len> train station down south closed https://twitter.com/cybernoelie/statuses/413325728038805504
<airurando> aye the mother in law is trapped on the train from cobh
<zmoylan-len> pics of the train from cobh with debris on roof.  https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bbx9oSnIMAE3WEL.jpg
#ubuntu-ie 2013-12-20
<slashbel> czajkowski: was that the fast ferry which was cancelled?
<zmoylan-len> i thought she was getting roro slow ferry?
<tdr112> looking at twitter she has moved ferry
<zmoylan-len> 4 hour crossing she said in this channel
<zmoylan-len> ah, just seen her tweet
<zmoylan-len> only the dublin ones seem to be cancelled at the mo.  http://www.irishferries.com/uk-en/sailing-update/
<slashbel> aye, it could get choppy out there
<slashbel> forecast is for gusts upto 120kmh
<slashbel> shit, force 10
<slashbel> http://meteoalarm.eu/en_UK/0/0/IE803-Irish_Sea.html
<zmoylan-len> the ro ros can handle that but docking can get interesting.  the hss can't stand half that
<czajkowski> pemrbroke 2:45pm tomrorow
<czajkowski> now on the 2:45am
#ubuntu-ie 2015-12-14
<monkeynuts> Hi, having an odd one with magento installed on Debian6, the install failed to connect to the db server on localhost, however if I change the connection string from localhost:3306 to 127.0.0.1:3306 it works, even though I can 'ping localhost' on the server
#ubuntu-ie 2015-12-17
<_Spondge> Almost saw a Langer there,    http://www.ebay.de/itm/HANDY-AKKU-BATTERIE-2500mAh-fuer-BQ-Aquaris-E5-HD-Ubuntu-Edition-/221970542863?
#ubuntu-ie 2015-12-18
<_Spondge> Meanwhile, over in Cuba : https://cuba.yahoo.com/post/135364334018/fidels-niece-mariela-castro-leads-cubas-lgbt
#ubuntu-ie 2018-12-22
<runswithascript> hi
<runswithascript> I used to be able to type a fada in Ubuntu with alt-gr + letter, but since installing 18.10 this instead results in this character: æ
<runswithascript> I have looked through the languages and region settings, and I have the language set to English (United Kingdom), formats Ireland (English), input sources Clogaelach on top and then and English (UK)
